# Altegra Health remote coding



## juli72 (Mar 16, 2015)

I was just curious if anyone out there has ever worked remote or worked at all for Altegra Health or formerly known as The Coding Source. Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## ssmith8610 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Cpc*

I have done remote coding.


----------



## Hipoink (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, I work remotely for Altegra health/Outcomes. Great for extra money, super flexible.


----------



## juli72 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you all so much!


----------

